# my b13



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

freshly painted

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j313/santies85/Picture018.jpg

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j313/santies85/Picture020.jpg


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why is this posted 3 times?


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

i was having computer problems and i got trigger happy. sorry


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

You got any go with that show?


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

stock u12. not intercooled.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i like it. looks stealthy. now you gotta make it insanely fast.


----------

